# Lynyrd Skynyrd - the Needle and the Spoon



## snowgoon (Aug 23, 2008)

What key is this song in? My band and I are jamming to it tomorow and I would like to improv a solo.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there...the key is "d" major...the key is usually the first chord of a song...in this case the chords are d-c-g...


----------

